# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  وکالت - تجربی

## piyer

سلام ببخشید من رشتم تجربی هستش و الان پیشدانشگاهی میخونم , میخواستم ببینم میتونم از تجربی حقوق بخونم؟ یا حداقل موقع کنکور , کنکور انسانی رو بزنم که حقوق قبول شم

----------


## Merlin021

*خوب قطعا میتونید برید کنکور انسانی بدید اما آیا دروس تخصصی اون ها رو بلدید ؟ باید دوستان با تجربه نظر بدن اما سال چهارم یک تجربی بره انسانی فک نکنم بشه باز تجربی و ریاضی مشترک زیاد دارن اما اینا ؟*

----------


## Elin

*یا باید کنکور انسانی بدین و از این طریق حقوق بخونین
یا این که توی دانشگاه های خاص مثل امام صادق و فکر میکنم شهید مطهری ثبت نام کنین
چون دانشگاه امام صادق یک دانشگاه علوم انسانیه ولی از رشته های تجربی و ریاضی هم دانشجو میگیره

*

----------


## Mahdi.T

> *یا باید کنکور انسانی بدین و از این طریق حقوق بخونین
> یا این که توی دانشگاه های خاص مثل امام صادق و فکر میکنم شهید مطهری ثبت نام کنین
> چون دانشگاه امام صادق یک دانشگاه علوم انسانیه ولی از رشته های تجربی و ریاضی هم دانشجو میگیره
> 
> *


دانشگاه سراسری که باید کنکور انسانی بدین
ولی دانشگاه آزاد میتونید برید

----------


## roc

> سلام ببخشید من رشتم تجربی هستش و الان پیشدانشگاهی میخونم , میخواستم ببینم میتونم از تجربی حقوق بخونم؟ یا حداقل موقع کنکور , کنکور انسانی رو بزنم که حقوق قبول شم


اگه وکالت منظورتونه بله می شه
وکیل می شین برا جرایم پژشکی یه جوری تخصصی هست

----------


## aidaa

یه رشته ای تو دفترچه بود به اسم فقه و حقوق . ولی نمیدونم چ فرقی با حقوق داره

----------

